# Gas BBQ burner covers



## MrGrumpy (28 Mar 2022)

Is there any food grade paint for the burners on a gas BBQ ? It maybe I just buy new covers , just mine are a bit rusty !


----------



## Cycleops (28 Mar 2022)

I don't think you "need food" grade paint but one that withstands high temperatures?


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I don't think you "need food" grade paint but one that withstands high temperatures?


Fumes from the paint no ?


----------



## mistyoptic (1 Apr 2022)

If it’s just the burners, why bother? Presumably they’re not in contact with the food


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2022)

Personally, just clean them up - wire brush. we've an old cast iron BBQ - picnic sized but I love it. Had it years - we just brush it off each year. It's currently greasy and in need of a clean, inside a bin bag in the greenhouse over winter.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Apr 2022)

Gonna clean them up and give them a wee spray with stove paint.


----------

